# About the Fave hidden thing



## IamPuma (Aug 20, 2016)

This should be changed from "No favourites to list" to "Favourites hidden by owner" imo

When I want to fave people's artwork while I have my settings as "Hide everything" for favourites.

It confuses people thinking that I Removed their favourites, but it's still there when they visit my page.


Before you jump in the topic, This is just a suggestion, no rude comments plz!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 20, 2016)

There are two primary reasons I can think of why it should be "No favorites to list" rather than explicitly saying "Favorites hidden by owner".

One is user privacy - if a user has elected to hide their favorites, informing other users visiting their page that they have favorites, but have them hidden, is arguably somewhat compromising their choice to hide their favorites from other users.

Another is consistency - it's possible to only hide Mature/Adult favorites. If a person visits your page when you only share your General favorites, after you added an Adult piece of theirs to your favorites, they'd still not see their artwork in your favorites, and might think you removed it - having a message saying "Mature/Adult favorites hidden by owner" in addition to showing the General favorites, to prevent that user from thinking you removed the favorite, would an even bigger invasion of user privacy, since it would explicitly let people know that user has Mature/Adult favorites _to_ be hidden.

A user will always be able to see whether your work is still in their favorites by clicking the number next to the "Favorites" on their submission page (while third parties cannot see who has favorited a given piece).


----------



## Shiryaju (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't really understand your first point, quoting_mungo. It doesn't seem like it is compromising someone's want to hide their favorites from other users. It's just saying that the person has favorites but is choosing not to show other people, rather than making someone think that a person faved anything.

One suggestion that would be win-win here, though, is to give the option of what it says.

Like Bobby could choose to show "No favorites to list" while Suzie can have it say "favorites hidden by owner".


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 21, 2016)

Shiryaju said:


> I don't really understand your first point, quoting_mungo. It doesn't seem like it is compromising someone's want to hide their favorites from other users. It's just saying that the person has favorites but is choosing not to show other people, rather than making someone think that a person faved anything.


"There is something here, but it is hidden" is more information being shared than "there is nothing here [that your permissions allow you to view]". I'm not saying it's a heinous invasion of privacy, just that it's arguably a slight compromise of user privacy, as it is sharing more information about their account/preferences than the site currently makes available. That's really all.


----------



## Shiryaju (Aug 22, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> "There is something here, but it is hidden" is more information being shared than "there is nothing here [that your permissions allow you to view]". I'm not saying it's a heinous invasion of privacy, just that it's arguably a slight compromise of user privacy, as it is sharing more information about their account/preferences than the site currently makes available. That's really all.


Oh I see. Then a simple solution is to make it optional if they want to have it say "Favorites hidden" or have it say "No favorites to list".


----------



## darien (Aug 25, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> There are two primary reasons I can think of why it should be "No favorites to list" rather than explicitly saying "Favorites hidden by owner".
> 
> One is user privacy - if a user has elected to hide their favorites, informing other users visiting their page that they have favorites, but have them hidden, is arguably somewhat compromising their choice to hide their favorites from other users.
> 
> ...


While I personally prefer that hidden favorites remain as is, in terms of consistency- this behavior is not consistent with the way hiding a comment works, which tells everyone visiting that there was a comment there in the first place, and whether it was removed by the page owner or author. This tends to pique visitors curiosity. I would personally prefer if hiding a post didn't leave any of that visible for anyone but the page owner. I tend to hide creepy, rude, or disrespectful comments. I also sometimes accidentally reply to the submission instead of the comment I intended to reply to, which breaks nesting, and hiding it to reply to the proper post just makes it look questionable. Sure some of that is user error, and can be fixed by paying a little closer attention when replying- but it's still less than ideal to have that information left behind for each hidden post.


----------



## xxow (Sep 1, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> There are two primary reasons I can think of why it should be "No favorites to list" rather than explicitly saying "Favorites hidden by owner".
> 
> One is user privacy - if a user has elected to hide their favorites, informing other users visiting their page that they have favorites, but have them hidden, is arguably somewhat compromising their choice to hide their favorites from other users.
> 
> ...



Well I don't think a big banner on a fav gallery is useful, it would be NICE, tho, if it was marked as a "hidden favorite" from the user control panel for the artist/uploader.

Honestly I don't care about viewer's feelings I want to know that the fav exists somewhere instead of this weird "faved but not in gallery" thing; that way if a fav is removed I know it's removed. Otherwise it's just mind-gamey spam for creators. I get a little boost when i go to someone's page and I see my work in their faves. If it's an unlisted fav it's just confusing and disappointing, but if I was aware that it was unlisted, I wouldn't have that disappointment or confusion; I'd be able to appreciate the fav without the page-check.

Also the uploader already knows the fave happened and can intuit the fav existing in their console but not on the page as a hidden fave, and screenshot that as evidence if they wanted to use the hidden faves to harass someone, so it's not private from the artist-to-favver already, so tagging it as unlisted to the uploader changes nothing as far as user privacy.


----------

